# 35. Neil Gaiman Discussion



## Philip Overby (Jan 30, 2014)

I think Neil Gaiman is one writer fans of fantasy don't need an introduction to. While I've never read one of his books (shame on me) I'm well aware of his books and the influence he's had on the genre. He also seems like a cool dude who always gives great advice to writers. His most recent book _The Ocean at the End of the Lane_ got almost universal praise. He's one I aspire to be like in multiple ways! 

I have enjoyed some movies based off his work like _Stardust_ and _Coraline._

Any thoughts on Gaiman's work?


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 30, 2014)

Great work. I have never read anything by him I didn't thoroughly enjoy. The first one I read was _Neverwhere, _which was excellent. I've read other novels of his, his short stories, and even some of his graphic novels. I read _The Ocean at the End of the Lane_​ a couple of months ago and thought it was a great books as well.


----------



## Ireth (Jan 30, 2014)

I've only read a bit of Gaiman's stuff, but what I've read I've loved. Stardust is amazing. I've tried to find Good Omens, since it seems right up my alley (especially being a collaboration with Terry Pratchett), but I really can't afford to buy any books right now, so it'll have to wait.


----------



## Pythagoras (Jan 30, 2014)

Anansi Boys was the first book of his I've read, and I've been hooked ever since. American Gods, which features some characters that go on to become central to Anansi Boys, is by far my favorite of his. It asks the brilliant question, what happened to the Old World gods after they came to America with the settlers? Readers of Norse mythology would particularly enjoy it.


----------



## Penpilot (Jan 30, 2014)

I've read most of his stuff except his most famous work, Sandman. Listening to his interviews and enjoying his work, I've learned a lot. Reading him I realized how to just let go of my stranglehold on the "rules". I see/catch him breaking "rules" all the time, but it detracts very little, if at all, from the story and writing as a whole. When your writing has that magic of wonder and adventure in it, a broken "rule" here or there isn't going to take that magic away.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm very fond of Gaiman's work.

What I particularly like is how he manages to combine the everyday world with both established mythology and his own ideas without it seeming too forced or weird. It just works in some strange and mysterious way and I'd love to be able to tell stories like that. Gaiman is one of my great inspirations.


----------



## buyjupiter (Jan 30, 2014)

fangirl: Love Gaiman. I've been re-reading his shorts to see how the heck he manages to world-build and get good characterization in and use humor all in a very limited amount of words and I still don't know how he does it. I wish I could do whatever it is he does. Also, best Gaiman short, IMO, is "We Can Get Them for You Wholesale". Absolutely love the twist there and I die laughing every time I read it. /fangirl

I wish I could say that I love his novels as much as his graphic novels/short stories, but I don't. I still really like the novels, Neverwhere being my favorite, but I can put them down and not pick them back up again for ages. I had to pace myself on the short stories, however. (I feel the same way about Ray Bradbury, love his short stories, the novels he wrote were hit and miss for me. So I think it's just once I get it in my head that an author is better at a certain format, I'm a little less impressed with their other works. Or something.)


----------



## Feo Takahari (Jan 30, 2014)

Coraline was okay. It kind of reminded me of John Bellairs's stuff for young people, though I think I prefer Bellairs overall. Sandman was a bit much for me--there were quite a few points when I thought "Did you _really_ need to show that on-panel?" (And I never actually liked the title character or cared what happened to him--I just couldn't relate to his perspective.)


----------



## Feo Takahari (Jan 30, 2014)

Penpilot said:


> I've read most of his stuff except his most famous work, Sandman. Listening to his interviews and enjoying his work, I've learned a lot. Reading him I realized how to just let go of my stranglehold on the "rules". I see/catch him breaking "rules" all the time, but it detracts very little, if at all, from the story and writing as a whole. When your writing has that magic of wonder and adventure in it, a broken "rule" here or there isn't going to take that magic away.



I'd like to ask what you mean by that. What rules does he break?


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jan 30, 2014)

My favorite Gaiman short will have to be Nicholas Was... which is a 100 word story he wrote for some anthology/competition of some kind. It's awesome: Neil Gaiman - Neil's Work > Books > Smoke & Mirrors <- can be read in full there.


----------



## Ophiucha (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm rather fond of _American Gods_, _Good Omens_ is among my favourite comedy novels, _Anansi Boys_ was an interesting story with a few too many slow points, I know I've read _Neverwhere_ but I remember nothing about it, _Stardust_ left me with a smile, _The Graveyard Book_ wasn't my favourite, _Coraline_ is a rare story where I can say I liked the movie better, _The Sandman_ is a beautifully illustrated and technically brilliant story that makes about a dozen choices I didn't agree with (just... _A Game of You_), and I haven't read _The Ocean at the End of the Lane_.

Nothing he's written ever stuck with me, but he's never written anything I disliked. So I suppose I like him. I also talk about him more than any other author, really, since everyone from my friends to my _grandma_ has read his stuff.


----------



## duagre (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm currently reading my first Neil Gaiman story American Gods. It had been on my shelf for a few years now and I've only just got around to starting it a week or two ago. Prior to that I had read small bits of his comics only and for whatever reason I had never felt all that compelled to delve any further. 

There are things I both like and dislike about the book, but I must say I'm enjoying it overall. He's one of those guys who is just able to put such staggering depth into his storytelling. You just read it and think: wow, I would never in a million years have been able to think of something so detailed and with so much nuance.


----------

